# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Manantial de Fotanares -La Guardia (Jaén)-

## Lagarto

Este manantial habitualmente pasa practicamente desapercibido con un escaso hilo de agua, pero...... con la que ha caido ..... nos encontramos con esto:  






Por favor, lo mio con el tamaño de las imagenes empieza a ser patologico, puede alguien ponerla en grande??

Gracias.

----------


## perdiguera

No te preocupes a todos nos ha pasado alguna vez.
Si las cuelgas directamente con lo que apararece en el foro te salen pequeñas.
Te he ampliado esta cargándola en imageshack.

----------


## Luján

> No te preocupes a todos nos ha pasado alguna vez.
> Si las cuelgas directamente con lo que apararece en el foro te salen pequeñas.
> Te he ampliado esta cargándola en imageshack.


No hace falta irse al ImageShack.

Abres la imagen -> Botón derecho sobre la imagen -> copiar dirección de imagen -> vuelves al mensaje -> lo editas -> y pegas lo que acabas de copiar entre [img] y [/img]

Ya acabaremos el manual.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues gracias Luján, ya sé una cosa más.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya reventón que ha pegao.
Como estamos de agua por todos lados.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aliraza142

que maravilla... ¿cuantas de estas surgencias, que eran patrimonio común e impagable, no habrán sucumbido por la avaricia de unos pocos y sus muy particulares intereses económicos?

----------

